# TLD - Under Visor Cam Mount



## kootenay-kid (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, so I have googled, searched the forums and have found nothing useful so far. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with mounting a cam, specifically a Sony Action Cam Mini under the visor of a TLD designs full face helmet. The visor is not flat in the center of the visor and has a crease, thus not allowing a flat or curved mount to be stuck on there. I know Van Steenbergen guys do this, but not sure what's holding it in there. Thank you for any info!


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Interesting idea. I just picked up a Sony mini, nice & small. If I were to do it, I think I would screw it directly into the visor. Either with the tripod mount adapter, or to get it even smaller profile using the small screw mount directly on the cam body. Probably put a layer of some kind of rubber sheet or foam sandwiched between the cam & visor.


----------



## kootenay-kid (Jun 1, 2014)

Hmmm, a very interesting idea actually and not a bad one. I ended up creating a flat epoxy base and then taking apart one of the mounts I'll never use and then epoxying that onto my visor. It's still fairly low profile, but could be better. The weather is going to hell here so not sure how many times I'll get to ride before I am snowboarding, but I am going to test my mount on Sunday and if it sucks I am going to work on a plan using your idea. Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Ridiculously easy with the Sony Mini. Go to hardware store, buy short 4mm bolt (stainless if you want to go lux, and if you want to go nuts search specialty shops online for an Al or Ti!) some washers. Grab 5/32 drill bit and drill, drill hole in visor. Screw camera to visor. I took a hacksaw and file to the bolt to shorten as the shortest from hardware store was too long.







This is the lowest profile you can get.







Only disadvantage is that it will require using allen tool to install and remove.







I did buy a wingnut too so if I wanted tooless I could use it to make a "wingbolt".
I have yet to try it out, I just put it together a few minutes ago.


----------



## kootenay-kid (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow, yeah I went for a ride with it my way it wasn't really to my liking. I will be modifying to your method above very soon. May not get to really test it until next year as **** is cold and super frozen up here right now. Thank you for the idea though as it looks great!


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Use 2 part epoxy/araldite. I did this with my 661 helmet it is rock solid.



kootenay-kid said:


> Ok, so I have googled, searched the forums and have found nothing useful so far. Just wondering if anyone has any experience with mounting a cam, specifically a Sony Action Cam Mini under the visor of a TLD designs full face helmet. The visor is not flat in the center of the visor and has a crease, thus not allowing a flat or curved mount to be stuck on there. I know Van Steenbergen guys do this, but not sure what's holding it in there. Thank you for any info!


----------

